# 정말로



## idialegre

Is 정말로 stronger than 정말? Or are they exactly the same?


----------



## Vanloon

They are almost same...but I believe '정말로' is little bit stronger than '정말'


----------



## Greywolf878

The difference between the two words is subtle, but 정말로 is a bit more informal than 정말.
"정말로?" is like saying "for real?"
"정말?" is like saying "really?"


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, Greywolf878, that's very interesting.

You guys all speak such good English, it's amazing.


----------



## Etradissiv

정(right, true)말(word) is a noun as well as an adverb.
-로 is a suffix meaning "with", so 정말로 is like "with truth or in truth" while 정말 is like "truly."
In a daily conversation, there is practically little difference between them.


----------

